# help not sure what to go for



## Charlie_G (Jun 30, 2013)

I have had my tt a month had induction kit and dump valve fitted. I want a new exhaust system. Do I go for a miltek or blueflame exhaust system. Will a cat back system be good enough or go full hog decat?.

Then before I buy alloys I want to lower my car what are the better coil overs and which ones should I stay clear of. Are fk any good or should I be looking to pay way more for something like koni etc.

I would be greatful for any pointers. Or any help thanks charlie.


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

If I could get a Blueflame exhaust, I would! We can't get them here in the states anymore. Milltek isn't bad but I'm a fan of the sound of the Blueflame.

Coilovers, Id get something from KW, Bilstein or H&R. All quality products.
Steve


----------



## Charlie_G (Jun 30, 2013)

Thankyou I heard kw are good so may go for them il prob go for blueflame then thankyou very much for your help now its time 
For quotes :-D


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Charlie_G said:


> Thankyou I heard kw are good so may go for them il prob go for blueflame then thankyou very much for your help now its time
> For quotes :-D


any of those or KONI's the rear does not drop as much as I would like but close

trying V-MAXX front drop great rear drop not as much but close......

BORLA is my choice always when it comes to exhaust .... Euro brand should fit....

42DD as well not sure on the fit.....


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

If you can get a custom exhaust I would say do that!
I had a stainless custom cat back (with decat) for just under the price of a fitted miltec and it sounds completely different, I'm tAking it off soon, just as I want a different exhaust, again custom but I get bored easily so want something new.
I have two small separate back boxes (I asked for that) instead of the one big one, and the pipes split down to two exactly where I asked etc.
Money well spent 
Had it on there 2 1/2 years no problems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Blueflame all the way mate...bloody awesome system i have downpipe also...have not stopped smiling since i had it fitted. The tailpipes are just bute. Fit and Finish is top quality. I was going for a milltek originally. I have a non res system on my qs, and so glad i have. Its not intrusive, just a lovely deep throaty sound as the revs climb.And she burbles along when just cruising about..lush. Milltek only make a resonated for my qs so glad i went blueflame non res. Lovely to hear what the engine is doing. 

Damien.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Can I ask you a question, now you fitted the diverter valve and induction kit does the turbo hiss like it's trying to suck up nearby animals and small children or is growly engine noise and diverter whoosh on pressing the clutch the only new sounds?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Can I ask you a question, now you fitted the diverter valve and induction kit does the turbo hiss like it's trying to suck up nearby animals and small children or is growly engine noise and diverter whoosh on pressing the clutch the only new sounds?


mine does both :lol:

deffinatly holds boost better with my forge 007p fitted one of the best cheapest mods I did :lol:


----------



## Charlie_G (Jun 30, 2013)

Well the k^n induction kit obviously sucks more air in and u hear that as for the divereter valve depends on revs how it dumps. If u want a growl thats exhaust time hence my post.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

all tests done by WAK have put the s2000 cone filter ahead of most on power gains and if my memory serves me well the P-flow Neuspeed kit with heat shield was the best gains of all


----------

